# Bitch discharge after a mating plz advise???



## danes4eva (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I had my dane bitch mated 2 weeks ago 2day/2mro  (2 matings were achieved and tried again the 3rd day at which point we decided she had passed the ovulation stage as neither were really 'in2' it and just wanted 2 play) and we believe we caught her bang on ready due to behaviours of both dogs and the colouration of her discharge at the time (also the stud dog owner is an accredited and experienced breeder of 20yrs). 

However I am now after some advice on her discharge since. She continued to 'bleed' I would say for approx a week and now this week I have noticed a yellow/whiteish creamy type discharge and wondered if this is normal or a bad sign at all???? 

Many thanx guys xxxxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi IMO It is slightly unusual to have a discharge when season is over. Maybe a quick vet visit would put your mind at ease as a Bitch can catch infections from the Dog especially E coli infections. I tend to use antibiotics prior to mating


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

we never experienced a discharge, but then some people will say they do. So maybe a quick check over at the vets like clueless said will resolve it 
My bitch is starting to get discharge now, but she is on day 53 so I think this is more the start of her plug coming away. Good luck and let us know how she gets on


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*No discharge here either.

Hope your girl is ok *


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with Clueless and Emmisoli. I have never experienced a discharge at this stage. If it was me I would definitely be making a trip to my vets. Hopefully everything will be ok. But at least my mind would be at ease. 
If not, then at least something would get done about it sooner than later.
Good luck. Hope all goes well. Please keep us informed.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Its perfectly normal in some breeds to have discharge in the 3rd week of pregnancy xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

mel said:


> Its perfectly normal in some breeds to have discharge in the 3rd week of pregnancy xx


Hi Mel,

I didn't know this. Do you know by any chance what breeds they are? Its always nice to be educated.

Cheers,


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I breed Bulldogs and its very common for them to have discharge in the 3rd week of pregnancy so much so that it almost comfirms they are in whelp before the scan xx


----------



## danes4eva (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx 4 all ur replies! I have a vet apointment so will update u afta - am also waitin 2 hear from the stud dog owner as an experienced breeder of danes Im hopin she'll have some insight 2!!


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi danes4eva, Was the appointment for the vets today? If so, how did you get on?? Hope all went well.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

candy didn't have any discharge or bleeding after mating either. Hope all goes well for you at the vets

x


----------



## danes4eva (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all, soz for delay in response!! 

Well our original vet appointment was cancelled and being right before the bank hol there was a delay in re-booking. Also due to further advice and the discharge ceasing plus also taking into account there were no 'worrying' signs other than the discharge (which had now ceased) I did not rebook and all apeared well.

Well, yesterday I noticed more of this same discharge!  So we went along to the vet 2day and had a check up..............

ALL IS FINE   YAY!!! LOL 

Caty, my trusty vet of several years now, was more than happy with Layla's overall condition and is confident of her pregnancy (altho she unfortunately doesn't have scanning equip, so wud have to refer eslewhere 4 that) but she is sure she heard 'movement' inside and all other signs are good too. 

She also stated, for all those that may find this interesting, that a clear discharge (no blood present) is perfectly normal throughout and is called 'Lochia' - this is the same as us human pregnant ladies suffer (for those of u that know of it/have experienced it!) :tongue_smilie:

So we are on track, hopefully, for some healthy bundles of fun!  - Will keep u posted on progress but I have been told to be on my guard from the 58th day on (which is the 18th May) so not too long now!  

xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to hear that all is going in your favour :biggrin:
It is quite common in most of the larger breeds to have this clearish discharge
& some carry on right through the pregnancy, you usually find that bitches like this produce large amounts of the stringy mucous towards the very end of pregnancy too. Good luck for that patter of big puppy paws :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats great news..im pleased all is well..good luck!

Sammy


----------

